# Abandoned Military Hospital, Kolonaki, Athens, Greece, November 2016



## HughieD (Nov 27, 2016)

*The History:*
Initially couldn't find much about this place at all. Subsequent research has thrown up some info however. The complex is hidden behind the high concrete wall of Deinokratous Street. The 401 Hospital was composed of 13 old stone buildings from the late 19th century, now abandoned and partially ruined. The historical military hospital was ceded by the Ministry of Defence to the Church of Greece in 1971, in exchange for a piece of land in Varkiza. The area extends as far as Dorylaiou Street. 

From 1877 it was used to house the operational centre and military installations of the First Infantry Regiment and a number of the old hospital buildings remain. From 1882 to 1897 a number of the buildings of the 401 Military Hospital were used as a Military School. In 1897, however, a change of use was forced due to the war between Greece and Turkey. Hence the complex served as a temporary annex of the Military Hospital situated in the Makry-Iannis quarter, taking care of the sick and wounded. 

Between 1904 and 1971 it functioned, uninterruptedly, as the 'First Military Hospital", but was renamed "401 Military Hospital' in 1945. It remained in use until 1971, caring for the thousands of sick and wounded officers and soldiers. Initially caring for casualties from the battles against the invading Italian and German forces during World War II, and then, latterly, casualties from military operations in the Balkan Wars, the Macedonian Struggle and the Asia Minor Expedition.

*The Explore:*
Came across it by chance as I was en route up the hill to where the stadium I reported on earlier was. Walked through a gate and started taking pictures. Unfortunately I quickly got moved on by some bloke and when I returned 10 minutes later got moved on again by another bloke. By then the light was failing so didn't chance my arm again. There was quite a lot to explore (see Google Earth shot below) but unfortunately didn't really manage to give the place the attention it deserved, as it looked quite interesting. The main issue was that was at the back of a big government site and the grounds were being used as car-parking so there were always people around. Definitely one for a revisit if I find myself in this neck-of-the-woods again!

Here's the Google Earth view:


Kolonaki by HughieDW, on Flickr

*The Pictures:*
Managed to get some pix. Not the greatest set ever but this place will probably never come up again so here goes.


img8610 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8600 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8608 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8607 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8606 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8605 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8604 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8602 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8601 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8611 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## HughieD (Nov 28, 2016)

Please note: report now up-dated with full history and info.


----------



## dirge (Nov 28, 2016)

Great report mate!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 28, 2016)

A nice report. Pretty well sealed up.


----------



## Ferox (Nov 29, 2016)

See what you mean about people using it to park from the goggle image. That bloody cat looks dangerous :icon_evil
Thanks for the share mate.


----------

